# Diablo II Installation Issue



## Sylar (Nov 3, 2007)

I recently upgraded my computer to Vista Ultimate and when I inserted my D2 disc and error message popped up saying:

No program start menu found.

I searched on-line for a while and found a fix:

1) Go to Start > Run > type regedit
2) Navigate to "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\Explorer\Shell Folders"

if there is no string in there called "Programs" put that in with the value:

C:\\Users\\%USERNAME%\\AppData\\Roaming\\Microsoft\\Windows\\Start Menu\\Programs 


After using this fix I re-inserted my disc, and this time the D2 loader appeared. I've tried all three installation choices and it keeps messing up at the same place. I choose an installation option, enter my name and serial key (yes, it is valid), and the box asking where the game would be installed pops up. The default is:
C://Program Files/Diablo II/

I select ok and get this error:
Error in script file SetupDat\inst.ins, line 14: undefined symbol (desktop).

Then the installer closes. I have looked on-line and can't find a solution to this problem. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I searched for other errors, and there are definitely issues with Vista and Diablo II, so you're not alone. I found this post, which is basically the same thing you just did, but with a little bit of extra info, it may be worth trying that.

Otherwise, I would try running it in compatibility mode. In My Computer, right-click the CD drive, and hit open, then right-click each .exe file in there, hit Properties, and run them in Windows XP compatibility mode.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 3, 2007)

I fixed it. A while back I had two user accounts on my computer, one limited and one admin. I got a virus on my limited account. I eventually got rid of the virus, but it really messed up my limited account, so I moved all of my files over to the admin account and deleted the limited account.

Recently with D2 not working, I decided to create a new full administrator account and try installing it with that account and it installed. I installed the expansion pack, upgraded, and patched, and when I tried to play it gave me an error pop-up box with a whole bunch of question marks in it. Since I have my original discs (which makes this legal) I found a no-CD crack for the game's .exe and it works perfectly now. Weird.

Thanks for replying.


----------

